# Maverick ET-732's Arrived Today!



## tjohnson (Dec 3, 2010)

Guys,

I just received a shipment of the new Maverick ET-732 Wireless BBQ Thermometers.

UPS guy just dropped them off, so this is my first test and I'll post updates later.

First thing you'll notice are the antennas.

Maverick ET-732




















I placed the transmitter in the garage, and was able to receive a signal anywhere on the first floor and in every room of the 2nd floor.  Received signal in every room in the basement.  There is also an out of range signal on the new model ET-732.

More tests and features to follow.

Available for $59.99 on my website: http://www.amazenproducts.com

$5 shipping applies to all order over $49 thru December 31st!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2010)

Them There's Awesome Dude !!!!

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 3, 2010)

I guess I will have to order one once  I figure out my new computer software and get everything reloaded... Which I might say is becoming a big pain in the >>>.


----------



## tom37 (Dec 3, 2010)

Just so that I am understanding this correct. Sometimes I get excited an read to fast and miss the details.

You have received the new thermo's and you are testing and reviewing them now?

And

You are now ready for orders?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 3, 2010)

Tom,

You are correct.....

Received them this afternoon.

Did a quick test for accuracy and range throughout my entire house.  Passed!

For sale on my website for $59.99   http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=MAVET-732

I'm offering $5 shipping on orders over $49

Todd


----------



## retread (Dec 3, 2010)

I put an order in for one to be shipped to Methuen, MA


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 3, 2010)

Retread,

Got it and will go out in Saturday's mail

THX!

Todd


----------



## retread (Dec 3, 2010)

KEWL!   That's really great, since I burnt out the oven probe on my old ET-73 at Thanksgiving doing my turkey


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2010)

Retread said:


> KEWL!   That's really great, since I burnt out the oven probe on my old ET-73 at Thanksgiving doing my turkey




Retread,

You do know you can get a new probe for a couple bucks too?

I keep a couple spares around.

I gotta get one of these new ones too.

I usually have an extra piece of meat in the smoker, that I'm sure feels neglected without a hole stuck in it!

Bear


----------



## tom37 (Dec 4, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks Todd, to bad all the sites don't get the orders in and out like you do.

One question, will it come in the regular mail or will it be on the brown truck?


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 4, 2010)

Tom37 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks Todd, to bad all the sites don't get the orders in and out like you do.
> 
> One question, will it come in the regular mail or will it be on the brown truck?


I think it depends on how dirty your USPS truck is, he usually ships USPS


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Tom37 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to say thanks Todd, to bad all the sites don't get the orders in and out like you do.
> ...


I think the Squirrel scared Todd away from using UPS !


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 4, 2010)

Dirty Brown Truck

TJ


----------



## squirrel (Dec 4, 2010)

I might have to order one just so I can see that hunka, hunka burning love of a UPS driver. I need my fix!






 


Bearcarver said:


> Scarbelly said:
> 
> 
> > Tom37 said:
> ...


----------



## retread (Dec 4, 2010)

Retread,

You do know you can get a new probe for a couple bucks too?

I keep a couple spares around.

I gotta get one of these new ones too.

I usually have an extra piece of meat in the smoker, that I'm sure feels neglected without a hole stuck in it!

Bear

_______________________________________________________________________

Yeah, Bear, I know you can get new probes, and I probably will.  However, I do have issues with the transmission range on my current unit, too.  I'm really looking forward to the new one!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2010)

Retread said:


> Retread,
> 
> You do know you can get a new probe for a couple bucks too?
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts!

Now and then my 73 loses contact, because of the steel front door, but it never loses contact from my basement curing fridge to my Dining room.

I want to get the stronger range 732 for my main smoking therm, and use the 73 for a second piece of meat. I will continue to keep the 73 in my curing fridge too.

I have the smoker probe just hanging in the fridge to monitor the air temp change, and I keep the meat probe in a half bottle of water, to monitor what it should be in the meat.

The air in that fridge varies from about 31˚ to 41˚, and the meat never goes below 36˚, or above 38˚. Exactly what I want.

I don't use the freezer in that fridge (except for half bottles of frozen water), because if you keep a combination fridge/freezer set high enough to keep the fridge at 37˚, the freezer is too high for my liking!

Bear


----------



## marlin009 (Dec 5, 2010)

Aside from the antennas, any differences from the other ones?


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 6, 2010)

marlin009 said:


> Aside from the antennas, any differences from the other ones?


Yes

Better Range/Reception

Out of Range Indicator

Buttons are more accessible

Better Quality Buttons

The ET-73 is still a good workhorse, and though the newest model may have some upgrades, the ET-73 performs well for a lot less $$$.

Todd


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 6, 2010)

Well it is on my Santa wish list.  LOL


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who jumped in and ordered the new Maverick ET-732's!!!

I SOLD OUT over the weekend, and checked with Maverick for additional units.  We won't see more inventory until after Christmas.

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Thanks to everyone who jumped in and ordered the new Maverick ET-732's!!!
> 
> I SOLD OUT over the weekend, and checked with Maverick for additional units.  We won't see more inventory until after Christmas.
> 
> Todd


----------



## mossymo (Dec 7, 2010)

I went to place an order with Todd on a 732 Sunday and saw he was sold out.....


----------



## nwdave (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 7, 2010)

Todd,

Is this a straight forward remote thermometer?  I mean all the thermometers I have found have all the goofy settings for lamb, beef, turkey, and are just a pain to use. If the maverick just gives me temperatures it is perfect and I will have to get one sometime when I have to reload on your smoker dust.


----------



## tom37 (Dec 8, 2010)

Glad to hear you sold um fast, sad to hear about not getting more till after x mas.

BTW.....The mailman brought mine today.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Happy as a kid at x mas, I had to unwrap it and now its sitting right here on my desk.

Thanks Todd.


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 9, 2010)

Todd are they still gonna make the ET-73 or are they discontinuing it?


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 9, 2010)

biteme7951 said:


> Todd,
> 
> Is this a straight forward remote thermometer?  I mean all the thermometers I have found have all the goofy settings for lamb, beef, turkey, and are just a pain to use. If the maverick just gives me temperatures it is perfect and I will have to get one sometime when I have to reload on your smoker dust.


Yes, no "Meat Settings", and many upgrades over the ET-73.

TJ


Tom37 said:


> Glad to hear you sold um fast, sad to hear about not getting more till after x mas.
> 
> BTW.....The mailman brought mine today.
> 
> ...


Hey Tom!

Ain't that thing cool!!!

TJ

Quote:


pandemonium said:


> Todd are they still gonna make the ET-73 or are they discontinuing it?


Gary,

ET-73 still available and I have plenty on-hand.  I'm selling them for $39.99 incl.shipping.

TJ


----------



## retread (Dec 10, 2010)

Mine arrived today.

Thanks, Todd


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 13, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> biteme7951 said:
> 
> 
> > Todd,
> ...




Ok you have plenty but are they still going to make them?


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 14, 2010)

Gary,

I emailed my Rep and Yes, Maverick is still making them.

The ET-73 is still a great thermometer

Todd


----------



## pandemonium (Dec 15, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Gary,
> 
> I emailed my Rep and Yes, Maverick is still making them.
> 
> ...




Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Gary,
> 
> I emailed my Rep and Yes, Maverick is still making them.
> 
> ...


Yup, like Todd said---The ET-73 is great!

The only weakness the one I have has is shooting through my steel front door, and the only place I have near my chair in the living room puts that steel door between my chair & my MES 40. My MES 40 remote control doesn't have that problem. I understand the new ET-732 doesn't have that problem either.

My choices:

Move my chair, TV, and my lazy butt to other places.

Get an ET-732. *******

Hmmmm,

Bear


----------



## venture (Dec 15, 2010)

After reading all the mixed reviews on the ET 73, I have been holding off until something better came along at a reasonable price.  Could this be it?  I will be watching for further reviews on this product.  Thanks, Todd.


----------



## smokeon (Dec 16, 2010)

biteme7951 said:


> Todd,
> 
> Is this a straight forward remote thermometer?  I mean all the thermometers I have found have all the goofy settings for lamb, beef, turkey, and are just a pain to use. If the maverick just gives me temperatures it is perfect and I will have to get one sometime when I have to reload on your smoker dust.


I see that Todd alreay responded.  I'd like to add to his post.

The 2 Maverick Models, ET-73 and ET-732 are awesome tools for us smokers.  The reason is the two temperature probes AND the alarm settings.  The dedicated pit probe has 2 alarms ( too high and too low).  This is what those of us cooking with wood/charcoal need because the fire can be out of spec either way.  This thermometer will tell you for both conditions.  A regular oven thermometer will only have 1 alarm setting.   The Maverick meat probe does only have one setting, but that's all you need to know it's done.   Also, the Mavericks have a timer built in with an alarm.  Very useful to remind you to add wood/charcoal or to baste/mop.   The timer can either count down from a set value or count up.  If a value is set, it will count down to the alarm and then start counting up automatically.  That way you know how overdue you are from the alarm.

The 732 incorporates most of the critical functions that we users wanted from the 73.  1, better range and 2, a tell-tale to indicate if the receiver is not talking to the transmitter.  That's the biggest shortcoming of the 73 is that if it's out of range, it simply displays the last known temp readings.  You might think the smoker is cooking along nicely and the pit temp is way off.

That being said, Todd is right, the 73 is STILL a great instrument.

I don't know this for sure, but it's my guess that the revised model number came from the idea "ET-73, version 2"  -----> ET-732.


----------



## paulk (Dec 26, 2010)

When will you be getting more in?


----------

